# Repair manuals



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been looking for a repair manual for my 2006 GTO. The only manuals I have found so far are for around $300.00. Not the amount I had in mind. I was conducting a search today and found a pdf. file that claims to be the right one for my car, at the reasonable price of $20.00.

I am wary of scams, and if a deal sounds too good to be true it usually is. I was wondering if anyone here has downloaded this repair manual, and if so, whether or not it is any good.

I suppose I could give it a try and simply pay for the manual through a minimally funded pay pal account. I would like to know however if anyone here has encountered this website. 

Pontiac GTO 2004 2005 2006 Service Repair Manual


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Use a pre paid Visa/MC......


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

I did it. I also own a 2006 and the manual on that site is worthless. From what I can remember, it is a bunch of scans that you have to search through and they don't apply to the 2006 "Chilton's diy" has a manual that you can subscribe to online. Not the best but way better than that other one.


----------



## nuclearnunberg (Feb 21, 2014)

There is a manual on EBay. About $90. Made for the Holden models but also covers our GTOs. Search for repair manual. Or Google it. I got it and it helped some for my suspension upgrades. This forum has probably the best information besides the manual. It does list torque values for most items.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just bite the bullet and get the Helm GMP06V manual set. Yes, it's 200 bucks but it's specific to the vehicle. You don't have to decipher what is specific to the Holden and what isn't, or wonder if some crap pdf manual on eBay/whatever is any good or not, etc. You didn't go cheap when you bought the car, why go cheap on a manual?


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

*Thanks for the info.*

Sorry to hear that it isn't worth buying, but thanks to you guys for the info. Guess I will have to bite the bullet and go for the factory service manuals that I have been able to find on Amazon, and Ebay. I really do hate spending that much money on a repair manual, but it seems like nearly everything that has to do with these GTO's is going to be over the top expensive.

Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend.

Michael.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a link to the 2006 manual set directly from the Helm website:
2006 Pontiac GTO (V-Platform) Service Manual Set - Helm Incorporated


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

*manuals*

i am a mechanic and we use alldata.com at work for all cars and it is awesome. the pro version is expensive but there is a DIY version for $16/ yr that works just fine. i have my GTO on it.


----------



## jseabo66 (Mar 21, 2015)

I just finished a telephone call with a representative at one of my credit card companies to put a stop payment to RepairSurge.com I paid $15.93 for access to their site. It was totally worthless. It's a bunch of links to other online sources that you can easily find using Google.com. I guess the people behind RepairSurge.com hope that people will think their scam is worth it.


----------



## jseabo66 (Mar 21, 2015)

HP11 said:


> Here's a link to the 2006 manual set directly from the Helm website:
> 2006 Pontiac GTO (V-Platform) Service Manual Set - Helm Incorporated


Hi HP11, this is Jeff (jseabo66). I just bought an 2006 GTO LS2 engine and 6speed transmission from car parts company in St. James, MO. I am going to install it in a Retromod 1971 Chevy Impala Sports Coupe. I have spent the afternoon searching for a Shop Manual to help me understand the retrofit process. i.e., how to install an electrical acceleration pedal into the motor module (the wire harness was cut). I looked at the link you provided and wasn't sure if it would be helpful. Did you buy a manual from Helm? If so, do you think it's what I need to buy for my retrofit? 

Thanks for your time.

Best regards,

Jeff


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's a set of manuals for a 2006 GTO. I posted that link back then because the member that asked has (had?) a 2006. The set I bought is for a 2005 since that is what I own. I don't really know where to direct you for info on a retrofit such as you describe but this manual set would probably be a little pricey if you're basically just looking for wiring diagrams.


----------



## dHLOL (Apr 29, 2015)

I searched high and low for a free link to a repair manual and never found one. And I like to think of myself as computer literate and even scoured some of the "underground" places and came up with nothing. Good luck!


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

You can buy a cd off of eBay for 10-20 dollars or buy the $200 real deal manuals also. I forget the maker but they do kind of suck because the bolts are TTY (torque to yield) and you are supposed to replace them when they are removed, but not many do so. The manuals do have the torque specs tho. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dHLOL (Apr 29, 2015)

jseabo66 said:


> I just finished a telephone call with a representative at one of my credit card companies to put a stop payment to RepairSurge.com I paid $15.93 for access to their site. It was totally worthless. It's a bunch of links to other online sources that you can easily find using Google.com. I guess the people behind RepairSurge.com hope that people will think their scam is worth it.


Been there, done that....


----------

